# Global periods



## jilly78 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi I recently had a LEEP done and it is a 90 day global and went back to my doctors office to review my results and to make sure my cervix is healing and now they are trying to charge a regular ov instead of a global can anyone tell me if this is correct also they are telling me that there are no global periods for ov procedures and it depends on my insurance policy on global please help


----------



## pvang (Nov 11, 2010)

It depends on how they billed the procedure you had done or what was done during your procedure. Code: 57460 (Bx of cervix w/scope, leep) has a global days of 000, code 57461 (Conz of cervix w/scope, leep) has global day of 000, and code 57522 (Conization of cervix) has global day of 090. You would need to ask how your visit was billed if they match your records for that procedure.


----------



## jilly78 (Nov 11, 2010)

the procedure code was 57522 that was done


----------



## coding303 (Nov 11, 2010)

Unfortunately it sounds like the person you spoke to at your GYNs office did not know anything about coding or billing.  If the reason you went to your GYNs office was for routine post-procedural care such as to check healing progress it sould have been billed as part of the global.  If I were you, I would call the billing department for the GYNs office and explain to them why you were in the office, that you understand your procedure has a global period of 90 days and that you should not have been charged.  Depending on the size of the practice sometimes things get missed.  Chances are if you call and aparently you do know more than some of their office members (and you do, because it does have a 90 day global) they should listen and resolve the issue for you.  If all else fails "pitch a fit".  I watch patients do it in my office all the time, and our company will write off an enourmous amount each year....not that they should have just that they wanted to keep the person as a patient.  It's amazing!


----------



## Lujanwj (Nov 12, 2010)

*Global*

Don't see how they can justify Mod -24 with the information given.


----------

